# Uninterested



## Spiff The Hedge (Feb 21, 2009)

My hedgehog seems to not be interested in any of his toys. He uses his wheel, but nothing else. I have a stuffed animal, cardboard tubes, and a cat ball. Do you have any suggestions for what he might like?


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

theres a thread on this

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=59

but after my research and what ive found out here, this is the list i came up with
TOYS:
toilet paper tube(cut lenght wise to avoid hedgie getting stuck)
Plastic Easter eggs, put treat inside, and they can learn how to open it and get the treat!
Plastic dump trucks, they can learn to dump it and get the treat
Kleenex box
Stuff with bedding and it can be used as a bed or a hide away
Old Socks
*Made out of fleece. These can become a favorite pillow that gets dragged around the cage. Tie off or sew the top closed. You can also stuff the toe with a tennis ball. Cut the toe off and they can crawl through it!
Tennis Balls:
May be better than cat toys as they will roll around easier on bedding.
Ping Pong Balls
To push around.
Small, Lightweight Bowls
Items that they can toss or get inside, like an empty cottage cheese container.
Pine Cones
Pine cones don't have the pine bedding risk, but they should be sterilized first. Bake first to sterilize at approximately 200° for 20-30 minutes on foil to catch any sap drippings. These might be a favorite.
Small paper grocery bags: These are easy to find and inexpensive. Just fold and toss when dirty. I have found that if I lay one on its side that the hiding and exploring personalities might enjoy.
Crumpled up pieces of paper: Some hedgehogs enjoy pushing these around, and the exploring type may find them interesting until they figure out what it is. 

Sheets of newspaper or wrapping paper: These items can be fun for hedgehogs to explore and crawl under, and it can make interesting noises 
which some hedgehogs apparently find entertaining. Most newspaper ink is now made from soy-based dyes which are safe, but check with your newspaper company to be sure. Also, make sure that there are no staples which could poke the hedgehog in the eye
Mirrors
On the outside of the cage. If they are on the inside, make sure they are pet-safe.
Plumbing Pipe
If you already have some 4" wide plumbing pipe, the different joint combinations (T's and elbows and +'s) can make interesting tunnels for the hedgies to run through and hide in. Please be aware that while PVC pipe is not toxic to your hedgehog, it is one of the most environmentally damaging plastics on the planet.
Small Stuffed Animals
These can be used in the same way as stuffed socks. Some hedgehogs use them as pillows or something else to cuddle up with. IF your hedgehogs chews on the stuffed toy, the stuffing inside may be harmful. In that case, you should switch to a sock stuffed with bedding, or if your hedgehog really likes a particular stuffed toy, but chews enough to get to the stuffing inside, you could replace the stuffing with 
bedding and sew it back up.
Paper Bowl
This can become a favorite to be dragged around the cage.

Snuggle Sacks:
Cut out the pocket of a pull over hoodie, sew 1 end closed, and stuff with fleece strips or bedding!

hope this helps<3


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Please dont take credit for other peoples research. this is extremely off putting. That exact list can be found many other places and it came form an experienced hedgie owner...you dont even have a hedgehog yet, how can you say you have done any research what-so-ever? I understand that you want to help and for the most part i have kept my mouth shut, but when you want to take credit for someone else's hard work and trial and error research then i feel that a line must be drawn. To me what you have done is Plagiarism. You really should wait until you have a hedgehog of your own to give any advice. This way you will know what works and what doesnt, not simply copying and pasting someone else's thoughts and ideas in place of your own.


----------



## _gatecrasher_ (May 8, 2009)

Olive shows 0% interest in her her hot wheels cars, balls, and stuffed animal. They just remain untouched. She also loves her wheel and that's about it. I've found that she's an explorer type, so at night after she wakes up, I plop her into a play pen area that I constructed for her. In the play pen I placed a toilet paper tube, a large tube that she can crawl through, and a hedgie sized fabric tent that I bought on www.etsy.com. She just discovered the toilet paper tube two nights ago and likes to stick her head in it. She also likes to nose it around the pen. The larger tube she likes to run through and also nose around. However, the little tent is the biggest hit. She'll sit in it, flip it over and push it around the pen and walk around with it on her back. :lol: And that is the extent of her playing really. You can also let your hedgie crawl over you too. Olive likes to run up my arm and perch herself on my shoulder while we're watching tv at night. There ARE things out there for the explorers.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone here for sharing informational threads and also for taking the time and trouble to write down the information. I see that one of you is quite young and shows an admirable interest in the little ones. Thanks again to everyone.


----------

